# aktuelles prob mit login und PW bei der inst. von BLASC



## poTTo (10. Oktober 2007)

moinsen leute,

nach neuinst des OS und natürlich auch neuinst. von BLASC habe ich ein Prob mit meinen ZD (ZugangsDaten). Nach der Inst. kommt ja die Abfrageroutine wo ich meine bestehenden Acoount ZD eingebeb soll. Gesagt getan und ich bekomm ne Fehlermeldung "Login o. PW Falsch"

?!?!?! *komisch*

Also PW neu gesetzt damit versucht, der gleiche Fehler.

Need help

THX @ Support.

poTTo


----------



## Bartelbi (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

habe gerade eben Blasc neu installiert. Wollte es nun einrichten, aber er erkennt Accountname und Passwort nicht an, bzw sagt, dass sie falsch seien. Ich habe dieses auf buffed.de geprüft, aber hier funktioniert alles reibungslos. Was kann ich tun, damit mein Blasc 2 Client wieder reibungslos funktioniert?

MfG
Bartel


----------



## Bartelbi (10. Oktober 2007)

lol, hab gerade dasselbe Problem gepostet...was kann das sein? muss glaub ich dann gehotfixt werden^^


----------



## Crypto (10. Oktober 2007)

Bartelbi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gerade eben Blasc neu installiert. Wollte es nun einrichten, aber er erkennt Accountname und Passwort nicht an, bzw sagt, dass sie falsch seien. Ich habe dieses auf buffed.de geprüft, aber hier funktioniert alles reibungslos. Was kann ich tun, damit mein Blasc 2 Client wieder reibungslos funktioniert?
> 
> ...



Hab das gleiche Problem


----------



## Namelosix (11. Oktober 2007)

Bartelbi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gerade eben Blasc neu installiert. Wollte es nun einrichten, aber er erkennt Accountname und Passwort nicht an, bzw sagt, dass sie falsch seien. Ich habe dieses auf buffed.de geprüft, aber hier funktioniert alles reibungslos. Was kann ich tun, damit mein Blasc 2 Client wieder reibungslos funktioniert?
> 
> ...


 

hi Das genau gleiche problem hab ich auch habs paar mal probiert

greez Name


----------



## Namelosix (11. Oktober 2007)

Habe gleiches problem hab es paar mal probiert

greez namelosix


----------



## Dine (11. Oktober 2007)

Namelosix schrieb:


> Habe gleiches problem hab es paar mal probiert
> 
> greez namelosix




Hmmm aber eine Lösung hat man auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Leon22 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hab das Problem auch, wäre schön wenn einer eine Lösung hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nacor (11. Oktober 2007)

hab dasselbe problem..


----------



## Thunderwolf (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag nur Wilkommen im Club.bin der nächste der genau das Gleiche Problem hat


----------



## Antiope (11. Oktober 2007)

habe das Problem ebenfalls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Tarja0 (11. Oktober 2007)

Habe auch das Problem. Das lustige aber ist....der Account meiner Freundin funktioniert ohne Probs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CreaTeX (11. Oktober 2007)

Habe ebenfalls das Problem.

Mein Profil updatet er auch nicht mehr!

Brauche dringend ne Lösung bitte.

Auch mehrfaches neuinstallieren und PW ändern hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Simples "Problem" - liegt nicht am System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert Euch mal an Eure Anmeldung.

Da gab es zwei Felder - eines hieß Login-Name, das andere Anzeigename. 
Anzeigenamen sind für Euch gedacht, wenn Ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen Euren Login-Namen nicht öffentlich anzeigen lassen wollt. Da tragen viele etwas anderes ein, als beim Login-Namen, sehen in der Login-Box danach nur noch Ihren Anzeigenamen und vergessen damit, das sie jemals einen Login-Namen angegeben haben - der natürlich nicht dem Anzeigenamen entspricht. =)

Also: Ihr könnt Euch nur mit Eurem angegebenen Login-Namen einloggen - nicht aber mit dem öffentlichen Anzeigenamen, wenn der sich vom Login-Namen unterscheidet.


----------



## Allyquäler (11. Oktober 2007)

Danke Zam, aber funzt immer noch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei euch anderen?


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Allyquäler schrieb:


> Danke Zam, aber funzt immer noch nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Login-Name ist nicht "Allyquäler" - gefällt mir aber. *g* 
Wer sich nicht mehr an seinen angegebenen Login-Namen erinnern kann, schreibt eine Email an support@buffed.de mit dem Anzeigenamen und der zum Account gehörenden Email-Adresse. Die ist wichtig, damit Ich die Echtheit Eurer Accounts zuordnen kann. Die Antwort kann jedoch dauern, da momentan sehr viele andere Dinge anliegen.


----------



## Crypto (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne ebenfalls meinen Accountnamen sowie mein Passwort - und ein Fehler meinerseits liegt definitv nicht vor.

Seit der Neuinstallation von Blasc funktioniert der Username + Passwort im Programm nicht mehr.

Meinetwegen kann ich euch die E-Mail zukommen lassen - dann könnt Ihr es mal selbst ausprobieren und sehen, dass es nicht klappt.


----------



## Bartelbi (11. Oktober 2007)

Funktioniert seit Heute wieder. Wollte es gerade mit nem anderen Login probieren, als ich merkte, das meine Daten schon fertig eingestellt waren und nu geht alles wieder und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, will es aber auch net sooooo umbedingt rausfinden...

"never touch a running system" ^^

MfG
Bartel


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

hab auch nen problem,
das er bei mir nicht updatet.
obwohl ich mich mit den richtigen daten eingelogt habe
und diese auch in blasc eingegeben habe.

kann es sein das das teil klemmt?


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Okolonko schrieb:


> hab auch nen problem,
> das er bei mir nicht updatet.
> obwohl ich mich mit den richtigen daten eingelogt habe
> und diese auch in blasc eingegeben habe.
> ...



Schmeißt bitte keine Themen durcheinander - sonst fällt die Bearbeitung flach, weil wir nicht mehr durchsehen.


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

nu hab ich das problem,
das er mit sagt wenn ich meinen login name und das richtige pw eingebe,
das " loginname oder passwort " falsch ist.

wird immer noch dran gearbeitet?

weil ja um 13:48 geschrieben wurde, das es wieder geht.
aber irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht!

und nein ich habe nicht " Okolonko " als login name verwendet.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Okolonko schrieb:


> nu hab ich das problem,
> das er mit sagt wenn ich meinen login name und das richtige pw eingebe,
> das " loginname oder passwort " falsch ist.
> 
> ...



Log dich mal auf buffed.de aus und mit deinen Login-Daten wieder ein. Wenn das geht, sollte der Client kein Problem haben. Wenn der Login vor wenigen Minuten nicht funktionierte, lag es an dem kurzen Datenbankstau, den ein Test von uns leider verursachte. Die Logins und Datenabgleiche des CLients sind natürlich immer abhängig von der Erreichbarkeit unserer Server.


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

bereits mehrfach versucht.
ich kann mich mit den daten so wie ich sie in blasc eingebe
hie auf der buffed seite einloggen.

auch ein erneutes einstellen der einstellung in blasc brachte keinen erfolg
soblad ich da meine buffed accunt name und pw eingeben will kommt
die meldung das loginname oder pw falsch sind.

edit:
achja,
das problem ist auch dann wenn ich meine firewall aus schalte ;-)
ich cookies, temporäre intenetfiles und userdata lösche.
das alles ohne eine internet verbindung und dann pc und i-net neu gestartet habe.


----------



## Krystine (11. Oktober 2007)

"Juchu", ich hab das Problem auch. Hab alles getestet, wie es hier empfohlen wird. Habe definitiv den richtigen Namen und das korrekte Passwort ^^


----------



## Haribo025  (11. Oktober 2007)

Habe das selbe problem wie von den anderen Usern beschrieben.

Login Name mehrmals mit "angezeigtem Name" überprüft  und definitiv richtigen Loginname eingegben 
in Blasc2 mit der Antwort ;

Pw. oder username falsch


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

ich hab jetzt auch blasc vom rechner deinst.  über das uninstall von blasc
und dann die instalations datei eben wieder runter geladen
und erneut alles instaliert.. auch keinen erfolg


----------



## poTTo (11. Oktober 2007)

So, also bei mir funzt es alles wieder und ich hab NICHTS verändert. Komisch is aber so. Egal hauptsache es lüpp wieder alles.

gruß
poTTo


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

tja, schön das es bei dir wieder geht.
aber bei mir kommt immer noch die meldung das das  pw oder der loginname falsch ist.

und an mir kann es nicht liegen ;-)

oder hat vieleicht noch jemand einen vorschlag?

außer :
- neuen buffed account = kam die gleiche fehlermeldung
- blasc deinstalieren und wieder neu instalieren = kam gleiche fehlermeldung
- cookies, temporäre internet files und user data löschen = kam gleiche fehlermeldung
- firewall ausschalten ( obwohl blasc vollen zugriff hat ) = gleiche fehlermeldung
- config.xml aus blasc entfernen dann neustarten 0 gleiche fehlermeldung
- blasc verfluchen und drohen das man es nie mehr nutzt und androhen das man jedem
   sagt, das das teil was fürn **@@??**  ist,  in der hoffnung das das programm mich
   versteht = brachte auch nix, glaube aber auch das es mich nicht versteht ^^
- warten = kein erfolg


----------



## Leon22 (11. Oktober 2007)

Okolonko schrieb:


> bereits mehrfach versucht.
> ich kann mich mit den daten so wie ich sie in blasc eingebe
> hie auf der buffed seite einloggen.
> 
> ...




Habe Defentiv das selbe Problem. Ich kann mich wunderbar Manuell auf buffed.de einloggen aber mit den selben Daten gehts nicht im Client.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whistler2 (11. Oktober 2007)

same problem here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Bekommt Ihr einen Timeouts? Oder eine Meldung? bzw. Fehlermeldung?
Beachtet Ihr Groß- und Kleinschreibung und den Unterschied zwischen Anzeigename und Login-Name?


----------



## Leon22 (11. Oktober 2007)

BLASC hat sich vorhin geupdatet und nun gehts auch. Warum das mit der alten Version nicht ging weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Haribo025  (11. Oktober 2007)

Jup,
Blasc hat update gemacht und nu funzt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

problem ist nun nicht mehr mit dem login,
aber hatte da alles genauso wie bei buffed.de ( alles ).

aber mit der neuen version kann ich mich nun wunderbar im clint einloggen.
nur hab ich eine neue fehlermeldung ^^

aber ein anderer admin hier kümmert sich schon darum.

und nein ich habe kein Vista.

aber danke trotzdem


----------



## the1freak (12. Oktober 2007)

ich habe auch das mehrfach beschriebene problem. interessant ist, dass statt "buffed.de" überall "getbuffed.com" steht (Oo). ich hatte den client auf englisch umgestellt.. und kanns jetzt nimmer zurückstellen weil ich die option einfahc nicht finde. ist getbuffed.com eine art "phishing"-seite?

dann hab ich blasc2 neu installiert, überall stand wieder buffed.de und es ging!


----------



## Allyquäler (12. Oktober 2007)

Danke Zam, jetzt funzt alles, ich richte jetzt mein Profil ein schau doch mal vorbei bei meinem Profil (Allyquäler) Ps: schöner gruss an die allys im buffed team^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

the1freak schrieb:


> ich habe auch das mehrfach beschriebene problem. interessant ist, dass statt "buffed.de" überall "getbuffed.com" steht (Oo). ich hatte den client auf englisch umgestellt.. und kanns jetzt nimmer zurückstellen weil ich die option einfahc nicht finde. ist getbuffed.com eine art "phishing"-seite?
> 
> dann hab ich blasc2 neu installiert, überall stand wieder buffed.de und es ging!




getbuffed.com ist unsere - sich im aufbau- befindliche englische Seite. Also weder Phishing sonst noch irgendwas anderes.

Gruß Matze


----------

